

Google Hires JustSpotted/Scoopler Team To Work On Google+ - ekm
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/20/google-justspotted/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29

======
snowmaker
Wow, congrats to AJ, Dilan and team! While JustSpotted may not live on its
current incarnation, they've clearly demonstrated a real talent at building
social products.

I hope someone (Google?) takes the JustSpotted idea forward ... the world
definitely needs something that lets me track celebrities.

------
bengl3rt
Man! I wish they would open source the code to JustSpotted. I'd love to fill
the void they left behind, but preferably without starting from scratch...

